# Washing Machine Flooded Basement (again)



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

He said he had a cesspool so no lint problems. Nothing scary about them. They are common here because of poor perc. By the time the effluent gets through the septic tank it's pretty clean. Ducks seem to think so anyway.


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Greg,

The washing machine drains into a drywell in my yard. My cesspool is in the front of my house.

I think perhaps I should get another plumber in to check it out. My other issue is that I dont know where the drywell is located! Would a plumber be able to locate it? Perhaps my survey has it identified?

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Richie-C said:


> Greg,
> 
> The washing machine drains into a drywell in my yard. My cesspool is in the front of my house.
> 
> ...


Which is why I suggested using your sanitary sewer line that empties into the cesspool. That is the code compliant, long term solution. And since your sanitary sewer line is right behind your washer it is also relatively simple and inexpensive.


----------

